# 18650 Batteries Available Locally?



## SeamusORiley (Jan 26, 2013)

I have searched on the topic and concluding from posts from 2011, it appears that it is very difficult to buy 18650 batteries from local stores. 

Has this changed since 2011?

I called a Battery Plus store here and the clerk had never heard of them. 

I called Radio Shack and got the same response. 

Hardware stores? 

Or, must I still wait upon shipping? 

I got in a few 18650 batteries from China that were very poor quality, including one that is literally falling apart at the top.


----------



## klmmicro (Jan 26, 2013)

Not sure who you spoke with at Batteries Plus, but my local one sells them in several varieties. They also sell chargers and cell cases. Might want to call them again, or actually go in to the location.

Not sure about RS...gave up on them ages as their prices are usually astronomically high.


----------



## dparr (Jan 26, 2013)

Radio Shack sells a "UltraFire 3.7V/2400mAh Li-ion 18650" on-line. It's $10, seems to be a bit high.

You could get a local store to order one for you.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks; I am a bit impatient as the TM 15 arrived yesterday, but the tracking number for the Batteries showed due to arrive today, but didn't. (separate purchases). 

Since I know I would want some back ups, I figured I would buy 4 locally. 

Radio Shack locally: zip. They only sell them online, not locally. 
Batteries Plus: They had Tenergy but have none in stock. 
Home Depot: Sells Fenix flashlight, but no batteries; must buy online. 
a military store that sells tactical flashlights are out of them. "Call us in a couple of weeks..."

I was just hoping to go out and pick up 4 protected cells. The ones I bought from ebay that were advertised as protected are not.

I will be patient. Trying to save money through ebay did not work well.

I have four 2600 Nitecores coming. 

For the Tiny Monster 15, anyone think there is a better battery to use?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 27, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> For the Tiny Monster 15, anyone think there is a better battery to use?



Eagletac 3400mAh (Panasonic 18650b)


----------



## TK41 (Jan 27, 2013)

First, where about do you live? 

Around California, Fry's Electronics carries a Tenergy 2 pack 18650 with charger for $30. Last time I checked a local Fry's, they had many in stock, but didn't pick any up because I didn't see too many rave reviews about them nor the charger they came with (the TN270). 

http://www.frys.com/product/7222093



SeamusORiley said:


> I have searched on the topic and concluding from posts from 2011, it appears that it is very difficult to buy 18650 batteries from local stores.
> 
> Has this changed since 2011?
> 
> ...


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 27, 2013)

Fry's also sells loose 18650s and 26650s. The 26650s all seem to have tabs. But they're still available.


----------



## erknjerk (Oct 9, 2013)

*US Local Places To Buy Batteries*

Since there is some hold up to buying Chinese batteries, is there any local places to buy new cells? I've seen only 1 at Fry's but it was low in capacity.


----------



## LilKevin715 (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: US Local Places To Buy Batteries*

It would help if you stated where you were in the USA...

You can always buy batteries from US based flashlight stores online as well.


----------



## erknjerk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: US Local Places To Buy Batteries*

I'm in the northwest. But I just wanted to know or any US based store that has them to avoid long shipping times and delays due to the Li-ion shipping dangers.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 9, 2013)

*US Local Places To Buy Batteries*

The PNW had several flashlight shops, at least one of which carries batteries.


----------



## T0rch (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: US Local Places To Buy Batteries*

I had a similar question. Coming from RC I'm new to 18650's and the other types. Finding them locally is difficult.


----------



## 5pyral (Oct 11, 2013)

I saw them at my local batteris plus as well, but I don't know if they are decent.


----------



## Dark Slayer (Oct 12, 2013)

Last 18650s I got were from ebay. 4X panasonic 3400 protected. 19.99, free shipping from Utah. Easy peasy. Works great in my TM15.


----------



## CamoNinja (Oct 12, 2013)

Northern tools sells some. But I personally wouldn't buy them.


----------



## erknjerk (Oct 12, 2013)

Dark slayer please pm the seller if you can find it! That sounds like a deal.


----------



## Dark Slayer (Oct 13, 2013)

erknjerk said:


> Dark slayer please pm the seller if you can find it! That sounds like a deal.


Well quess I had a senior moment. The price is 19.85 for TWO not four. I knew they were around $10 per cell but typed it wrong. Still it's pretty much the cheapest I've seen for those. Just search for "3400 18650" and sort by price. Jeez I'm sorry. Do they still make Geritol....


----------



## A.O. (Oct 14, 2013)

Batteries Plus here carries 18650's .. they had the protected Tennergies.


----------



## funkychateau (Oct 30, 2013)

Fry's currently has Tenergy AC/DC 2-bay charger with two protected 2600 maH 18650's for $19.99. The sale flyer expires tomorrow, don't know what the "regular" price will be. The charger looks very handy, as it comes with AC and DC power cords (both removable), and is universal for battery size due to spring-loaded sliding contacts. Charges 18650, 14500, CRC, etc. At least as cheap as you can get the similar setup from DX, plus you can return it easily if it has problems.


----------



## Launch Mini (Oct 30, 2013)

I ordered some from Wonderlite on the Marketplace.
I also googled 18650 batteries + my location, and found a local battery place that carries some. Try this & something may show up.


----------



## lovettma22 (Aug 29, 2015)

go to your local vape store they have them thats what most e cig mods run on


----------



## lunas (Aug 29, 2015)

radioshack some times sold cr123 
walmart sells duracell 18500 LifePO4 in the solar light display


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 29, 2015)

lunas said:


> *radioshack* some times sold cr123
> walmart sells duracell 18500 LifePO4 in the solar light display



It's never a good sign when your online ads start with "We're still here!".......

Went in there the other day, they only sell all white branded RS cells.......0 battery selection.

They will soon be in a better place right next to Blockbuster.....


----------



## insanefred (Aug 29, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> It's never a good sign when your online ads start with "We're still here!".......
> 
> Went in there the other day, they only sell all white branded RS cells.......0 battery selection.
> 
> They will soon be in a better place right next to Blockbuster.....




Or Hollywood video!


----------



## lunas (Aug 30, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> It's never a good sign when your online ads start with "We're still here!".......
> 
> Went in there the other day, they only sell all white branded RS cells.......0 battery selection.
> 
> They will soon be in a better place right next to Blockbuster.....


That is due to the closure of nearly every physical store they had... they put that on the web site to say the web site is still around... the only physical radio shacks to survive were the franchise stores and the stores sprint bought as far as i know the sprint radio shacks are more or less just sprint stores now... I used to work at the one we had here got fired despite being in the top 5 for the district in sales... 

the Radio Shack branded batteries were one of the better batteries that was on the market. Battery showdown tests showed they lasted longer than rayovac, duracell, or energizer. But my experience with them was they tended to leak more often than any of the others had a wii mote they leaked in after a few weeks and they just seemed to leak quicker and more easily than any others... Cleaned several flashlights out a wii mote and several tv remotes. 




So duracell 18500 LiFePO4 in the garden center at walmart last i saw them they were around 8-10 for 2 they should fit being only a little bit shorter and they would be of the lower voltage. But of one of the safer chemistry.


----------



## ForrestChump (Aug 30, 2015)

lunas said:


> That is due to the closure of nearly every physical store they had... they put that on the web site to say the web site is still around... the only physical radio shacks to survive were the franchise stores and the stores sprint bought as far as i know the sprint radio shacks are more or less just sprint stores now... I used to work at the one we had here got fired despite being in the top 5 for the district in sales...



Thats a bummer. Sorry bout your job Bro.


----------



## Trashman531 (Apr 12, 2016)

I hate to revive this old thread but I have the same problem with slightly different results. I'm a hands on guy and hate waiting on shipping. I will add though, I've found local e-cig and vape shops often care a small collection of batteries. Last week I picked up a efest imr 18650 2600mah for about $11 out the door. A little over priced but that's the deal buying from a brick and mortar store. Does anyone else have suggestions on where to find batteries?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Apr 12, 2016)

Trashman531 said:


> I hate to revive this old thread but I have the same problem with slightly different results. I'm a hands on guy and hate waiting on shipping. I will add though, I've found local e-cig and vape shops often care a small collection of batteries. Last week I picked up a efest imr 18650 2600mah for about $11 out the door. A little over priced but that's the deal buying from a brick and mortar store. Does anyone else have suggestions on where to find batteries?



Yeah, I like going into Vape stores and asking them what they have and what the prices are. 

I was in Los Angeles for 3 weeks visiting family and there's a vape store next to the cigar shop I frequented and I walked in and asked if they had any 18650s and/or 16340s. The girl behind one counter asked if I was talking about the "round ones" and I said yes, but there are a bunch of brands/models, so I enquired further and I guess they had some LG brown HG2 for $12 a piece.

I went into one store in Ft. Lauderdale on Las Olas Blvd. asked if they Sony VTC5s, or Samsung 25Rs and the owner came up and hugged me because I was somebody who apparently 'knew a little' about li-ion cells.

Buying cells at vape stores is much like buying gunpowder at Bass Pro Shops, Cabela's, or Gander Mountain. You're going to get screwed on price, but they'll be open later, in more places than mom and pops and you can walk out the door with your pound of powder and be reloading pure goodness in under an hour.

Zombies don't sleep.

Chris


----------



## davew2 (Apr 13, 2016)

FWIW
Our Wal-Mart Super Center has four 18650 1500ma for $14 (shelf price which I think is likely wrong). They are with the solar outdoor lights.


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 13, 2016)

In the UK you simply order online and you get them in about 3 days max with the second class post,next day generally with first class and you can pay extra for guaranteed next day delivery.For AA/AAA I order from the Channel Isles and they are delivered from their warehouse in the Netherlands usually in about 4 days.Tried the vape shops but was not very impressed and Muppets r Us have no idea what you are talking about when you mention 18650 although they are supposed to stock them.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 13, 2016)

there is a new vape shop that recently opened up near me. All they have are unidentifiable mystery unprotected 18650's and a couple 26650's. The local Radio Shack before they close sold low capacity Ultrafires in a blue wrapper. There is a Batteries Plus not far from me that list them online but never have them. I am more than happy waiting 2 or 3 days for the legit cells of my choice at good prices.


----------

